# Kann keine Emails abholen



## Stummvoll (10. Feb. 2008)

Hoi,
ich habe gestern einen Server mit Ubuntu 7.04 nach diesem Tut aufgesetzt:
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704

(7.04 einfach aus Faulheit.. dafür hatte ich noch ein ISO auf meinem lappi rumliegen  )

und dann nach der Anleitung ISPConfig installiert

Klappt bis jetzt alles wunderbar. Nach einer kleinen hilfestellung gestern schonmal im forum nun auch der FTP-Zugang.

Nun habe ich aber schon das nächste Problem: Ich kann meine Emails nicht abholen. Mein Mailclient meldete schlicht einen Fehler, also habe ich es mal über telnet probiert.. und das kam dabei raus:


```
root@bitserver:~# telnet localhost 110
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.localdomain.
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK Hello there.
USER web1_test
+OK Password required.
PASS test
-ERR chdir Maildir failed
Connection closed by foreign host.
```
Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Oder liegt der Fehler woanders

thx,
Stummvoll


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Du musst in ISPConfig auf Maildire umschalten (unter management > server > settings), wie im Howto beschrieben.


----------



## Stummvoll (12. Feb. 2008)

Ahh wie konnte ich das vergessen. Danke jetzt gehts 

Aber ich bin schon beim nächsten problem: Ich kann keine Emails von meinem Server aus senden. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und laut mailclient wurde die mail auch versendet, aber sie kommt nicht beim Empfänger an.

cu
Stummvoll


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Schau mal ins mail log und psote die exakte Fehlermeldung, die Du dort erhältst.


----------



## Stummvoll (12. Feb. 2008)

wo finde ich das mail-log?

Edit: Habs



> Feb 12 08:41:16 bitserver postfix/smtpd[26483]: 30A008B4C2: client=p57AA5C68.dip.t-dialin.net[87.170.92.104], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=web1_test
> Feb 12 08:41:16 bitserver postfix/qmgr[19480]: 30A008B4C2: from=<test@bitrider.de>, size=599, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Feb 12 08:41:17 bitserver postfix/local[26495]: 927FE8B4C7: to=<web1_test@bitserver.bitrider.de>, orig_to=<test@bitrider.de>, relay=local, delay=0.26, delays=0.12/0.01/0/0.14, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
> Feb 12 08:42:13 bitserver postfix/smtpd[26483]: 00F538B4C6: client=p57AA5C68.dip.t-dialin.net[87.170.92.104], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=web1_test
> ...


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Wie es aussieht, versuchst Du Emails über eins und eins als Relayhost zu versenden, ohne jedoch SMTP Authentifizierung zu verwenden.

Steht der Server bei Dir zuhause und ist an eine 1&1 DSL Leitung angeschlossen?


----------



## Stummvoll (12. Feb. 2008)

> Steht der Server bei Dir zuhause und ist an eine 1&1 DSL Leitung angeschlossen?


jep.. (Min. 10 Zeichen? kA, was ich noch schreiben sollte  )


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Frag mal bei 1&1 nach, ob die vielleicht ausgehende Emails zwangsweise auf einen Ihrer Relayhosts umrouten. Wenn ja, dann lass Dir die smtp Zugangsdaten zu dem Server geben, und konfigureire Deinen Postfix so, dass er den 1&1 Server als relayhost benutzt:

http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix_relaying_through_another_mailserver


----------



## hunter999 (7. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst in ISPConfig auf Maildire umschalten (unter management > server > settings), wie im Howto beschrieben.


Danke das hat mir auch geholfen!
Viele Grüße


----------

